# Pocket Loox 420 und WLan



## kmf (11. Januar 2008)

Meine Frau hat gestern einen Loox 420 geschenkt bekommen. Ich hab bestimmt 2 h damit verbracht das Ding in unser Heim-WLan einzubinden. Das Funknetz ist WEP gesichert, offen, 128 bit Schlüssel. Die Verbindung zum Router klappt auch, aber IE kann keine Seite aufbauen. Die Mac des Loox hab ich im Router eingetragen. Hab alles schon versucht, IPs selbt eingetragen, automatisch vom Router beziehen - nichts!

Kennt sich vielleicht hier jemand aus, wie ich eine Konfiguration als Proxyserver machen kann. Den Weg hab ich mangels Unkenntnis noch nicht ausprobiert.

/edit 

Ich krieg hier noch echt die Krise mit dem Ding. Im Forum von FuSi ist darüber auch nichts zu finden. Zumindest nichts, was ich noch nicht weiß.

Trag ich die TCP/IP Adressen direkt in die WLankarte, mault der jetzt, es wäre kein Modem vorhanden und auch keine Netzwerkkarte installiert. 


Mit meinem Loox N520 hat das doch auch geklappt. Der war anfangs zwar auch etwas störrisch, um ned zu sagen, er stand kurz davor aus dem Fenster geworfen zu werden. 

/nächtliches edit 

Ich bin jetzt drin. 

Hab das Gerät per Hardwarereset zurückgesetzt und danach war es ein Kinderspiel. Beim Einschalten der WLankarte hat der das Funknetz direkt gefunden und im Dialog die Einstellungen für die Verschlüsselung abgefragt. Danach sich selbst verbunden. IE gestartet und siehe da ... drin! 

Geh jetzt aber in die Heia. War ein langer Tag.


----------

